# Using Taurrus mites, help please



## Mac* (9 mo ago)

Hi guys, I recently noticed my boas have mites, I've not seen any crawling around Viv or on the boa but have see some in the water bowl, I bought some Predatory Taurrus mites which are arriving today, has anyone experienced using these? Any tips or is is just a case of pouring them in? 
Also it's my snakes feeding day today would it still be ok to feed them today as the same day of putting these mites in?

Any tips/help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

I used them a lot when I was still breeding and used them again when I got my rescue as preventative ... I love them, work well for me. The problem I sometimes encountered was around delivery. They have a VERY short life span unless they get food - so if they are shipped like 1st class you can almost be assured most of them are dead by the time they arrive, especially when it gets hot (and delivery takes more than a day).

You can feed her anyway, makes no difference. If mites would have issues after feeding, you wouldn't have mites to begin with 

But yes, they are very tiny so you just tip the tube they come in (with soil) in your viv - you wouldn't be able to sort them out. Imagine trying to sort out springtails ...

Ideally they also send you not just adults (due to life span) but a mix ...

I wrote a thread about them here : Taurrus Live Predatory Mites ... Don't get...

In fact I even saved our cherry blossom tree with them as they had some weird critters on them. One thing has to be said - if you got a clean up crew - they gonna be dead too - babies anyway (like springtails or baby woodlice).


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Tarrus need an area of high humidity or they'll dessicate and die. 

I don't rate them at all and prefer to use chemicals.


----------

